# Do you feel bad the first time you hunt?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm not meaning to start a flame or something, I'm just asking a question.

I have never hunted before (minus hitting things with my car LOL!) and I was wondering, does it make you feel bad the first time you kill an animal?

I know God gave us animals for food though, so I'm not debating that. I think I could hunt if the animal died further away where I couldn't hear it dying.

Hubby can snap fishnecks and kill things, so he's used to that (whoo army training lol!). I cry if a mouse gets killed in a trap (I'm a wuss lol).

Do you toughen up as you hunt more?

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I see hunting to stalk and kill an animal for food not much different that killing a domestic animal for food. The difference perhaps is in the method, type of animal to hunt as a preference, but the outcome to not waste or make a clean kill. If the intent is to hunt without a clean kill to make the animal suffer, or to waste game, than one should probably deserve to feel 'bad'.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Once upon a time in history, the Ancient Greeks would carry their male children with them to war. After the battle there would be wounded enemy laying on the battlefield and these Ancient Greeks would send the children in to finish them off; it hardened them to the world of war and the taking of life. 

Killing, animals or men, carries some really heavy vibes for some people, but there are those who love doing both. It seems that young folks, taught to hunt and kill animals, have more of an immunity to those aforementioned vibes. 

I see no sport in killing animals, but I'm a meat eater, so I kill animals. I do it humanely and I don't take trophies, other than a full freezer. One supposes that life is as precious to a squirrel or elk as it is to a human; certainly an animal will do everything in its power to preserve that life. When one takes an animals life they should bear that in mind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Theres always a little sadness involved with taking the life of another creature. Its said the Indians always said a "Thank you" prayer to the animal for giving its life so they could eat. I was a little sad when I shot a buck this afternoon , but Ill get over it when I put the backstraps wrapped in bacon on the grill


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I stayed with my Grandma and granddad for a little over 3 yrs. When I was almost eight , one morning grandma caught one of her ole hens and told me to take it to the woodshed and chop its head off for her.
She did this maybe 2or3 different times and I never give it any thought at the time, but recently(50 yrs later)I thought about it. I reckon she just wanted to make sure that I knew where our food came from. Grandad used to let me shoot the fathogs when i was 10 or so at butchering time. Started pulling hair and carrying and fetching at hog killing time when I was only 5. The only time slaughter or killing an animal ever bothered me was when the job was botched.
I made a bad shot onna deer this yr. first time in a long, long time. I was a long time going to sleep that night. :shrug:


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

To me, killing is never easy. I've hunted for most all of my 52 years and I still have moments after taking a deer or bird that stop me up a bit.

But, nature is nature. I'm just one of a gazillion organisms in this wonderful world and Ma nature has much tougher killers than I.
I think it takes a bit of respect, but it is the way of the world and has been since it's start.
Way too many people think nothing of buying muscle tissue on a white Styrofoam tray but crap all over themselves about killing an animal. They are the ultimate in hypocrites, in my opinion.
At the least, we take care of ourselves from the get go rather than pay exorbitant prices so someone else can do our hard work and end up with an inferior product.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If you don't fell at least a little saddened by the taking of a life on the level of a deer, there may be something wrong with your "wiring". The animal should be treated with respect, which to me means waiting to take a sure, killing shot; thanking the deer for giving its' life; and then properly taking care of the carcass so that nothing is wasted.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I feel bad if the critter suffers a second more than it needs to. Whether it's hunting or slaughtering livestock, I want to do it quick and clean.

Ditto on the respect comment.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

In agreement with some of the other posters here, I too, make acknowledgement of the life of the animals in that the "sacrifice, if you will" of their life should be quick and respectful. While it is a great thrill to place a shot after practicing, waiting, skill and patience, for me, there would be little to celebrate if the deer or squirrel or chicken suffered maiming or delayed death. And the fact that it isn't wasted is good stewardship.

And I am very sure that our livestock have a quality of life far above that of feedlot and factory-farmed animals. 
Everyone deals with issues differently, so if you aren't at ease enough to slaughter or shoot, it's not a crime. I probably would have a hard time killing a beef, since I just really like them. and would make a pet of a calf. :shrug: 

Margo


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I love hunting. I do not love killing, but it is necessary for the survival of any prey species, that is why God created them, to quickly multiply and feed others. We hunters kill as predators that were removed for the well being of humans. Those who strive to stop the killing of wildlife kill by ignorance, recklessness, diassociation and depraved indifference.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I grew up seeing dead livestock quite frequently. Mainly cattle. I helped dress chickens as a child, didn't care for it, but it didn't bother me.

I was 36 the first time I hunted. Deer--rifle season. I worried that I wouldn't be able to shoot "Bambi", I worried that it would bother me, but I suprised myself, because when the doe was there, I simply pulled up and fired. She did go a few steps before going down. That bothered me, because I thought I might have missed, or just wounded her and I wanted it to be a good, clean kill. It actually was, but I didn't realize that deer don't just go down immediately very often.

I rifle hunted 4 or 5 years, then decided to try bowhunting. I worry more about having a good clean, humane shot, to keep the animal from suffering very long. I got a buck last weekend. It wasn't as good of a shot as I wanted, I severed the spine and he went down 10 yards from my treestand. However, I just paralyzed him, so I watched him for over an hour until DH came to pick me up. We had to cut his throat. I should have shot him again from the treestand, but didn't know what to do. Mr. Buck didn't really hurt, but I didn't necessarily enjoy waiting for him to die. (I thought he would die on his own).

One thing I've always done, is, after making my kill, I silently thank brother deer, brother steer, whatever, for giving up their life so that me and mine might live. Maybe that's pagan, maybe some don't think it's necessary, but it makes me feel better, and it makes me feel like the spirit of that animal understands that his death was not just for "fun".


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Haggis said:


> Once upon a time in history, the Ancient Greeks would carry their male children with them to war. After the battle there would be wounded enemy laying on the battlefield and these Ancient Greeks would send the children in to finish them off; it hardened them to the world of war and the taking of life.
> 
> Killing, animals or men, carries some really heavy vibes for some people, but there are those who love doing both. It seems that young folks, taught to hunt and kill animals, have more of an immunity to those aforementioned vibes.
> 
> I see no sport in killing animals, but I'm a meat eater, so I kill animals. I do it humanely and I don't take trophies, other than a full freezer. One supposes that life is as precious to a squirrel or elk as it is to a human; certainly an animal will do everything in its power to preserve that life. When one takes an animals life they should bear that in mind.


 Haggis...I've been a hunter all of my life & I'm a combat vet from Vietnam. I've been forced to kill men that were trying to kill me. More than once.I don't LIKE killing,but I'd rather live than die.I'm sure that the animals that I kill to eat would also rather live than die. I have very mixed feelings about it all untill I get hungry, or someone threatens my life, or the lives of my family or friends.But hunting for meat has always seemed to me to be a nobel effort to provide food. I almost never kill the animals that people consider to be Varmits...*****,possums etc. I don't keep domestic animals, so they don't really bother me. I've been forced to put down a couple of beloved dogs & that was certainly not nice,but it was necessary. Lot's of things in this life are necessary & unpleasant.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hunt and am saddened each time I kill some thing. I will always admire the beauty of the animal and give thanks to the great spirit. Seeing animals die from over population is worse to me than harvesting them. Sometime one should do a spring count of winter kill deer after a tough winter. Just do it once and you will no longer look at hunting as cruel, Mother Nature is the cruel one. 

 Al


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

> One thing I've always done, is, after making my kill, I silently thank brother deer, brother steer, whatever, for giving up their life so that me and mine might live. Maybe that's pagan, maybe some don't think it's necessary, but it makes me feel better, and it makes me feel like the spirit of that animal understands that his death was not just for "fun".


Not Pagan...That would be American Indian..and good for you


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haggis said:


> Once upon a time in history, the Ancient Greeks would carry their male children with them to war. After the battle there would be wounded enemy laying on the battlefield and these Ancient Greeks would send the children in to finish them off; it hardened them to the world of war and the taking of life.
> 
> Killing, animals or men, carries some really heavy vibes for some people, but there are those who love doing both. It seems that young folks, taught to hunt and kill animals, have more of an immunity to those aforementioned vibes.
> 
> I see no sport in killing animals, but I'm a meat eater, so I kill animals. I do it humanely and I don't take trophies, other than a full freezer. One supposes that life is as precious to a squirrel or elk as it is to a human; certainly an animal will do everything in its power to preserve that life. When one takes an animals life they should bear that in mind.


Well stated, Haggis. I hunt for food and don't find much glory in it. It disturbs me to watch the tv shows and videos about hunting that show the kill. I would never record that myself. Its just seems too personal to me. I respect the life I am taking more than that. To each his own though.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for these replies, they are very insightful!

Katrina


----------



## 1eaglescout (May 16, 2006)

Hello all, new here.
Maybe I'm one of those guys with "something wrong with my wiring" but I have killed many animals that I never felt a twinge pain for. Cats and squirrels mostly. Squirrels I just hate. Anybody that has ever had them invade their attic can tell you why. As for the cats, I am over run with them. I am the last house on a dead end road. People think it is the perfect place to dispose of unwanted litters of kittens. They end up with wolf worms and starved. Wolf worms {flies actually I think} lay eggs in the wounds of animals on the neck or head. It creates a festering sore that rarely heals. It brings pain to the cat for its entire shortened life. 
I am almost happy when I kill those cats. I can't afford to take them all to the vet. From what I am told if you don't catch it in the first couple of weeks its too late anyhow. They suffer and starve, shooting them is the only humane thing to do. 
As for hunting, I have in the past and will in the future. I do it because I like being in the woods. Probably half of the time I let the deer stroll right through my line of fire. I would rather watch them than eat 'em. My father in law hunts enough that I rarely have to buy meat. As far as I'm concearned the doe and fawn that live in a pine patch in my yard are safe.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

AS a young man I worked in a small slaughter house in what was called the blood pit. I stuck 'em, bled 'em, gut 'em and send them down the line. That was a job that had to be done. When I hunt, pulling the trigger is my decision. Since I have the choice I always choose either the best shot to do it quickly or no shot at all. I think there should be a sense of sadness or reget when taking any life along with one of respect and thankfulness. I think hunting can be one of the most philosophical and rewarding endevers a person can engage in. It is definately a personal experience. No one knows what goes though the mind of a hunter at that last minute except the hunter.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I see no sport in killing animals, but I'm a meat eater, so I kill animals. I do it humanely and I don't take trophies, other than a full freezer. One supposes that life is as precious to a squirrel or elk as it is to a human; certainly an animal will do everything in its power to preserve that life. When one takes an animals life they should bear that in mind.[/QUOTE

I used to hunt alot. The mentioned vibe is like a cloak on me. I made a couple of bad shots and I pretty much said no more. When I butcher chickens it takes me a half a day to mentally prepare. 
I always tell my boys "If you don't plan on eating it, don't kill it".
My youngest son spent a good deal of time/money on a deer food plot this fall. Lots of nice deer around. He has been there 1 time. I've seen his reaction with squirrles and rabbits he has shot. I tell him it may or may not get better. He wears the same cloak.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I have hunted since 1971 and I still feel bad about the life I just took. Any of them, game animal, varmit, fish. I guess I always will. It is part of hunting and fishing. For me anyway. But it is part of the art of hunting. I owe to the animal for death to be quick and as painless as possible.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

There is no humane alternative to hunting. We could let the cougars and wolves come back and do it all. But have you watched how they kill? Not a pretty sight. That's the only thing that makes me feel better about killing - makes me feel like I'm doing a favor.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

We have forward facing eyes and are predators with souls. An interesting combination.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

If you want to thank the animal for it's life, more power to you. I have just never really understood that. I guess it doesn't make sense to me because I think of an animal as not having a soul like a person does. So, if the animal is dead, it can't hear you. And if it's not dead, it doesn't know what you're saying anyway. That just has always seemed like a ritual to make the hunter feel better and it doesn't really do much for the animal at all. So, if it doesn't do anything for the animal, why does it make the hunter feel better? Anyway, I'm not trying to argue, I just have never "gotten" that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

HeatherDriskill said:


> If you want to thank the animal for it's life, more power to you. I have just never really understood that. I guess it doesn't make sense to me because I think of an animal as not having a soul like a person does. So, if the animal is dead, it can't hear you. And if it's not dead, it doesn't know what you're saying anyway. That just has always seemed like a ritual to make the hunter feel better and it doesn't really do much for the animal at all. So, if it doesn't do anything for the animal, why does it make the hunter feel better? Anyway, I'm not trying to argue, I just have never "gotten" that.


It's just more or less giving tribute/gratitude to the animal and understanding the circle of life that all is a part of.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

HeatherDriskill said:


> If you want to thank the animal for it's life, more power to you. I have just never really understood that. I guess it doesn't make sense to me because I think of an animal as not having a soul like a person does. So, if the animal is dead, it can't hear you. And if it's not dead, it doesn't know what you're saying anyway. That just has always seemed like a ritual to make the hunter feel better and it doesn't really do much for the animal at all. So, if it doesn't do anything for the animal, why does it make the hunter feel better? Anyway, I'm not trying to argue, I just have never "gotten" that.


An animal has no soul as you say. I thank our Creator that gave me the skills to put my self in position to get the shot, and that my shot was true. If my shot is not so true then I haven't fully used the skills I was blessed with. The death of the animal may not do much for that animal, but it does much for those who remain.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

expressions of empathy is a very good attribute in a person.....IMO


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Well as 1eaglescout put it wiring a little mixed up 
and some one else said how the greeks hardened thier childen 

I another eagle scout have not had any problem killing anything 
When my dad would bring home a deer it was cause for celibration 
also we group deer hunt so within a few minutes of shooting the deer the drive is over 
and the is much congradulations 

I did once think i was going to have to put down my dog that bothered me but i am sure i could have done it. but i did't end up having to 

so i have been killing squirl and rabit since about 8 and birds and deer since 12 
also chickens possum **** and others since 

so put the check next to hardened / wired right in my collum


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Call me Crazy but when I done my first hunt on my own I was so excited about it. When I killed my first squrriel I about jumped up and shouted to the world and then I :Bawling: because I was sad due to killing it but I also know it brings in food to our home so I wasn't sad no more but rejoiced upon the lord for a blessing of food provide to our family.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I am so grateful to read these responses. I have never shot a deer, but I have processed many. By the time I see deer, it is in sections and my job is to take it from the bone and either make steaks, roasts, burger, or stew meat out of it. This week there were 3 shot on our property, and I participated in the skinning and cutting of them for the first time. I typically hide in the kitchen, but this time my husband asked that I help hang them, and then cut them up. I was a little nervous about it at first, but I figured out something that helped me. I petted each ones head and whispered "Thank you for providing food for our table". I read that some don't understand this. To me it was a way to honor the life that was given to continue mine. I respect the life and feel the need to respect the death as well. And I really appreciated reading the responses of those that feel that same way.

Penny


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, I think some people may have gotten the impression from my post that I just go around shooting things willy-nilly for fun to put animals through pain and then I go home and worship the devil or something. I think God gave people animals to eat. In order to eat an animal, ya gotta kill it. Do I think you should feel bad about that? NO. If you do feel bad, maybe you shouldn't eat meat. Do I think you should thank the animal? NO. I think you should thank God.


----------

